# Der Grund, warum ich Schmied bin



## Brood (20. Mai 2010)

hi leute,


Es war noch zu BC-Zeiten. 

Ich war noch low und sah einen 70er Krieger mit der Löwenherzrichtklinge - ich war so begeistert und beeindruckt von dem Schwert, dass ich ohne nachzudenken sofort Schmied gelernt habe, wochenlang erze gefarmt und geskillt habe bis ich endlich dieses Schwert voller Stolz in den Händen hielt.

Was war der Grund für EURE Berufswahl?


gruss
brood


PS
Ja, es ist leider wahr. Der Beruf Schmied hat leider zurzeit seinen Reiz verloren.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (20. Mai 2010)

Mein Untoter Hexenmeister hat natürlich die Aufgabe eine tödliche Seuche zu entwickeln. (Good News everyone!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also fiel die Berufswahl leicht:

Kräuterkunde + Alchemie

P.S.: Tante Edith schreit mir grad beinahe unverständliche Dinge wie "First!" zu. Na ja rufe lieber mal den Krankenwagen, nich dasses was Ernstes ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (20. Mai 2010)

Ähhm Mage erstellt und überlegt was klingt denn gut - mhh ich trag Stoffrüstung: Schneider klingt sinnvoll. Stoffe hab ich eh schon in den Taschen. Magier, Magie, Verwandeln, Verzaubern, Verzauberungskunst. Klingt doch spannend! Genommen und nie wieder geändert.


----------



## Vanilecornet (20. Mai 2010)

wusste bis lvl 60 gar nciht das es berufe gibt und hab dann mit krieger schneider und kürshcner genommen


----------



## kdvub (20. Mai 2010)

wegen der 2 Sockel^^, wenn ich an die Erze und Barren denke, die ich verbraten habe wird mir schlecht xD


----------



## Famenio (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab Juwe und Bergbau gelernt, weil mit dem Juwe kann ich vielen Helfen in meiner Gilde, wenn Sie Steine brauchen und BB hab ich weil man mittlerweile für alles Titanstahlbarren braucht, damit wir innerhalb der Gilde viel Herstellen können.


----------



## Chiichi (20. Mai 2010)

Als ich angefangen habe, meinte mein bester Freund zu mir, ich soll Kräuterkunde nehmen.


Hab dann noch während dem leveln Küschnerei gehabt aber war unzufrieden als gleich mal farmen gegangen und Alchi gemacht.
Mich hat es gereizt, dass man so Dinge wie Unsichtbarkeits Trank und Fläschchen des Nordends herstellen kann. Ist ja für 5er Inzen auch ein guter extra Buff gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwann hatte ich dann mal Juwe auf 450 (er durfte mir das zeug farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber nach 2 Wochen hab ich dann dch wieder Kräuterkunde hochgeskillt ^^


----------



## TheGui (20. Mai 2010)

unser Ferral dudu gab immer mit seinem sprint an... 
also lernte ich Ingie und holte die Bomben ran.
und jetz kan ich die gruppen vor anub wipen 
und selbst sanft aufs wasser gleiten ^^

Oh im a poet, and i didnt know it!


----------



## Amerald (20. Mai 2010)

Juwelier und Verzauberungskunst,
und das alles nur wegen dem guten Gold.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Twinks haben die Farmberufe:Hunter ist Bergbauer und Kürschner
 	Magier ist Kräuterkundler und Schneider


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir überlegt welche 2 Berufe gut zu einem Krieger passen und dann kam für mich nur Bergbau und Schmied in frage.


----------



## Cartman666 (21. Mai 2010)

Oh ja, die Löwenherzrichtklinge. Die war auch einer der Gründe, weshalb mein Krieger Waffenschmied wurde. Das Teil hat mich noch durch halb Nordend begleitet.


----------



## Blutzicke (21. Mai 2010)

Der Grund, warum ich Schmied neben Juwe als Zweitberuf geskillt habe und dabei Bergbau verlernt habe:

Endkontent-Raiden
- 2 Socken für Edelsteine

Mit Bergbau als DD (hatte ich lange Zeit, um mit meinem Char etwas flexibler bezüglich Beschäftigung im WoW zu sein) wirste leider von supadupa Experten sofort als suboptimal bzw. Noob klassifiziert, der aus seinem Char nicht das letzte rauszuholen weiß. Ich bin zwar immer noch der Meinung, daß es evtl. nicht an den 3 Dps 50 liegen sollte, wenn eine Encounter scheitert, da dieser mimimale Zugewinn im Rauschen des Bossfightmovements untergeht. Aber irgendwann beugt man sich halt wie im RL dem Gruppenzwang, wenn man den Endkontent und entsprechendes Loot sehen will... mit nem vernageleten Raidleiter zu diskutieren bringt nix...er ist Gott. Den Beruf selber mag ich überhaupt nicht. Man kann ja auch nix besonderes mehr herstellen, was sich von der Itemmasse abhebt und halbwegs konkurrenzfähig gegenüber dem Standardloot von Raidini zu Raidini bleibt durch evtl. Upgrades oder so ...höchstens hier mal ne Hose, da mal ne Brust und dort ein paar Stiefel... alles was man auch im AH kaufen kann.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Mai 2010)

naja. meine berufswahlen waren relativ leicht
magier: trögt stoff--> schneider, is magisch veranlagt--> verzaubern
paladin: trägt platte--> schmied, brauch mats--> bergbau
hunter: brauch als 3. 80er geld--> juwe, naja. mit pala farmen war mir zu langweilig--> also au bergbau
druide: trägt leder--> lederer, brauch mats--> kürschner
das sind meine 80er. nun zu meinen niedrigeren twinks die zwischen lvl 10-68 rumhängen ^^
deathknight: kam dmalas zusammen mit glyphen raus, also alles neue zusammen--> inschriftler, mats--> kk
schamane: brauchte endlich ma nen alchi--> aclhi/kk
krieger: alchi is cool und krieger wird schneller 80 als schami-->alchi/kk
schurke: top-pvp-klasse, also top-pvp-beruf-nötig--> bergbau/ingi
priester: farmer kräuter/kürschner
hexer: lange nich mehr aktiv, damals aber au bergbau/ingi gewählt, weil cooler beruf und ich hatte damals keinen ingi ^^

soviel von mir ^^


----------



## McChrystal (26. Mai 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich hab mir überlegt welche 2 Berufe gut zu einem Krieger passen und dann kam für mich nur Bergbau und Schmied in frage.


Genau so war es bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Allerdings habe ich dann irgendwann Bergbau gegen Juwe getauscht, da mir Bergbau als DD nicht viel bringt. Zum lvln war es aber wunderbar.


----------



## Izara (7. Juni 2010)

Hab mit meinem Hexer KK und Alchi gemacht, warum weiß ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich mit dem aber eh kaum gefarmt habe (wenn dann vllt mal den Frostlotus in Tausendwinter während der Schlacht - bin ne faule Sau, was farmen angeht), hab ich dann KK verlernt und Juwe gelernt. War ne teure Angelegenheit, weil ich es unbedingt in paar Stunden hochskillen wollte, bevor die Server down gefahren wurden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja.. hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt. Hab keine Ahnung, is mir aber auch egal, weil ich das lästige nach nem Juwe suchen im /2 leid war. Irgendwie hat sich das bei uns mittlerweile dahin entwickelt, dass die Juwes kaum noch ihren Beruf anbieten. Man sieht fast nur noch die Makros, wo sie die ungeschliffenen Steine aufkaufen und die dann zu horrenden Preisen geschliffen ins AH stellen. Wenn man nicht direkt schreibt, welchen Stein genau man haben will und es tatsächlich diesen im AH nicht gibt, bekommt man selten nen Juwe zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie traurig.. Aber meinen Transmute-CD wollen die dann auf einmal alle kaufen -.- tz.. ^^

Meinen Twinks hab ich mittlerweile fast alle Berufe verpasst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so bin ich unabhängig, wenn die Preise im AH mal wieder unfassbar sind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enokad (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte bei meinem ersten Char Kräuterkunde und Alchemie. Und warum?
Es lief immer ein N11 Krieger rum, der war Lvl25 oder sowas, der wollte immer Duelle gegen alle Spieler in seinem Levelbereich. (Meistens war er Dunkelküste unterwegs, und ja - zu der Zeit waren da noch viele Leute) 
Der hat IMMER gewonnen, man hat bei ihm schon gesehen massenhaft Tränke und Buffs und keine Ahnung.

Ich war so fasziniert, wie er dadurch so "stark" geworden ist und habe prompt angefangen Kräuter und Alchie zu machen. Tja die Berufe hat der Char immer noch *g*


----------



## noel.se (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich gute Waffen und Rüstungen erhalte, auch wenn ich keine Schmiedekunst beherrsche und alleine spiele?
Danke vielmals für eine Antwort
noel


----------



## madmurdock (27. August 2010)

Ich habe einfach ALLE Berufe so gewaehlt, dass sie auch zu der Klasse passen; sprich:

Krieger: Bergbau, Schmied
Jäger: Kürschner, Lederer
Magier: Verzauberer, Schneider

usw usw.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2010)

Beste Berufe für Raidchars meiner Meinung nach

Juwe = 3 Drachenaugen
Schmied = 2 Sockelplätze mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vispi (31. August 2010)

bei mir ist es leider so das ich keinerlei betziehungen mehr zu den berufen habe und sie nur als Bonus sehe

da es möglich ist in wenigen stunden mit genug Kohle den Beruf einfach auszuskillen und somit fasst keine Leistung dahinter steht langweilt es einfach nur

wenn ich da an andere Games denke wo man nächte lang vor der Schmiede hockte und sich eine richtige Schmiede com gebildet hat wird mir ganz warm ums herz hehe

jetzt gehts leider nur noch im den Boni den die einzelnen Berufe bringen schade eigentlich


----------



## Versace83 (11. September 2010)

Ich habe meine Berufe so gewaehlt dass sie zu den Klassen passen. Zumindest bei meinen Twinks.

Mein Main stellt eine ausnahmen dar mit 2 verarbeitenden Berufen. Schurke - Juwelenschleifer+Verzauberer

Krieger - Bergbau+Schmied
Jaeger - Kuerschner+Lederer
Magier - Schneider+Kraeterkunde (wollte eigentlich Verzauberer fuer ihn aber das hat mein Main bereits)

Spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mit meinem Magier Kraeuterkunde zu verlernen, Verzauberkunst zu lernen und dafuer mit meinem Main Verzauberkunst verlernen und Ingenieur erlernen. Mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Gesagt getan: Mein Schurke ist nun Juwelenschleifer+Ingenieur und mein Mage Schneider+Verzauberer.... muss ihn allerdings nur noch auf 450 skillen, was wohl noch ne Weile dauern wird. Da ich mit ihm zur Zeit aber eh den Erfolg Loremaster mache sammeln sich schon genug Items die entzaubert werden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

